# GT #44 Los Angeles Lakers (28-15) @ Detroit Pistons (32-13) [1/31]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] V. Radmanovic [PF] L. Odom [C] K. Brown


The Detroit Pistons




































[PG] C. Billups [SG] R. Hamilton [SF] T. Prince [PF] A. McDyess [C] R. Wallace

*SPOTLIGHT PLAYERS*















*GAME NOTES
SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS​*


> The Lakers currently lead their season series with Detroit 1-0 after dropping last season’s series with the Pistons 0-2 and splitting 1-1 in 2005-06. This will be the 196th meeting between the Pistons and Lakers with Los Angeles holding a 128-67 advantage. The Lakers are 3-7 in their last 10 overall contests with Detroit but are 2-2 in their last four against the Pistons. The Lakers are 7-2 all-time against the Pistons at STAPLES Center. In Detroit, the Lakers have lost their last five regular season games in a row to the Pistons after winning nine straight regular season games in Detroit from 1993-2002. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 10-5 against Detroit (1-4 against the Pistons in the postseason (2004 NBA Finals)). In 20 career games including 16 starts against the Pistons, Kobe Bryant is averaging 21.4 points with a personal high of 40 established March 4, 2006 at STAPLES Center. In their last trip to Detroit 2/8/07, the Lakers were held to a series low 78 points, breaking the old mark of 81 points established 2/10/05 at Detroit. The Lakers acquired Maurice Evans, whom they traded earlier this season to Orlando along with Brian Cook for Trevor Ariza, from Detroit 6/28/06 in exchange for the draft rights to second round selection (51st overall) Cheikh Samb. While the Lakers celebrate their 60th NBA season this year, the Pistons are celebrating 50 years in the NBA. The Lakers and Pistons have met five times in the postseason since the Lakers moved to Los Angeles, six including their time in Minneapolis, with the Lakers going 4-2 in those meetings but just 1-2 in NBA Finals.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate playing the Pistons in Detroit, because it seems like we never win there. I'm going to miss the game live tonight because of school, but I'm going to record the game and watch it afterwards, so I'll have all my comments way after the game is over. 

Hopefully we can get a victory here and start the road trip with a victory...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I just got NBA League Pass so from now on I'll be watching all the Laker games. This is going to be tough game to win on the road. We will need Kwame to perform well and gaurd R.Wallace real tight.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Lakers are going to get pounded _really_..._really_ bad in Detroit. Expect a piss and moan thread from Lakers fan after tonights game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pistons by 15 is my prediction.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Probably get their *** handed to them tonight


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

actually the pistons are kind of slumping too.. wasn't too long ago that they lost 3 straight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ill just change things up and be more positive. 






Lakers lose by 5!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im saying we grind out a win by 5


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This will be one of those games that you have no reasoning to say the Lakers will win...but they will.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Im saying we grind out a win by 5


I'll go ahead and predict a win too, IF Kobe sees significant time at SF where he is just deadly offensively. Run the offense through him just for once Phil and see how it turns out. Kobe away from the perimeter + Fisher/Farmar/Sasha/Vlad(combo of the 3) all making shots = surprise win. Otherwise, we're pretty much ****ed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we don't see this following line-up at some point tonight, I'm going to be pissed:

PG - Farmar
SG - Vujacic
SF - Kobe
PF - Odom
C - Turiaf


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm sick and can't sleep for the last couple of days so I'll be once again staring into one of those live score thingies since we don't get television broadcasts, so I have 2 questions:

1. is it possible to catch a live stream somewhere?
2. if not, could you post updates so I don't fall asleep by pressing the refresh button for the boxscores for two straight hours?

Thanks in advance and good luck to the Lakers! I dare not predict a win, but God, do I wish one... that would probably be a wet dream and the best possible way to open this road trip. But considering I've been disappointed a lot of times, I'll just prepare myself for a L.

(and still hope for a surprise win ))


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I'm sick and can't sleep for the last couple of days so I'll be once again staring into one of those live score thingies since we don't get television broadcasts, so I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. is it possible to catch a live stream somewhere?
> 2. if not, could you post updates so I don't fall asleep by pressing the refresh button for the boxscores for two straight hours?
> ...


Check your PMs.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

hey cdracing, what's the deal w/ that game link website. They make you download somthing before you can enter the site or what??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Guys we cant be talking about the Game Link Period.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers up 4-0.... 20 second T.O.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so luke is out? kinda sad, but that's going to hurt us..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And after that T.O. we begun our quest to suck


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Please get Vlad out now. 10-4 pistons.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I swear we have about 6 turnovers already


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pistons 16 Lakers 10


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

7 turnovers to be exact with 4 minutes left in the first. SAD.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

they cant miss a ****ing shot.... jesus


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

RIP is manhandling Kobe so far.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

26-16 Detroit. Pounding officialy starts.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Kobe on Afflalo " I pump, you bite"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

29-22 Pistons After one


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't believe we are only down 7 after having 9 TO's in the first quarter.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe has 4 to's and the pistons are now up 11.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Teamates did not come to play


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kwame sucking as usual.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

This **** is to painful to watch.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Kobe's a turnover machine everytime he plays the Pistons.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What are with these terrible turnovers..... they just stand there and get the ball stripped.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Kobe's a turnover machine everytime he plays the Pistons.


He had for in the first half but all have been during passing.

The Teammates (Vlade and Kwame) are sucking big time and I think Phil was trying to send a message by taking Bryant out - Phil's way of saying that Kobe is not bailing you out this time. Of course the commit another tornover and forces Phil to call another timeout.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

God another NBA injury


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

45-28 Detroit with 5:39 left till half. Lakers have 15 TO's. 11 of them being steals.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom took out RIP


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

I just started to watch right now. I was not in home, but, How we doing ?????


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They are playing like they are literally scared.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Laker Freak said:


> They are playing like they are literally scared.



Pretty much. I wonder why is that though. Its only a regular season game.


Turiaf is a warrior. Kwame needs to be annihilated.


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

man we r really s*** this night


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

rennanabud said:


> I just started to watch right now. I was not in home, but, How we doing ?????


"Terrible" wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Now I know the pistons have to be fouling because how is everytine they put there hands down the is a tipped ball?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lakers on a run. Only down by 7.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Lakers are very lucky they're only down by 7.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lakers Lucky to be down by only 7, Kwame sucks ***, I don't miss Walton, I am actually looking forward in Mihm Returning.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

**** Kwame


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

its looking like we still can win this game.....


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Down by 7 is great considering what I saw. [rant]Too many turnovers and I hope Turiaf starts every game from now on over Brown. This pathetic excuse of a basketball player should count himself lucky to come off the bench for Ronny until Bynum returns. [/rant]

I think they are hitting Kobe pretty hard, I hope he can come out the next half and punish them for all those fouls. Not that I don't like good defense, but there were quite a lot of cheapshots on Pistons' behalf; sort of like Q's defense on him the last game, where he just held Bryant down with two arms. Dunno, I don't like the look of that.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LAmar Odom with a 3 point half. Yay! :yay:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe starts with a missed 3 pt


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Very nice move by Kwame....


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe with a nifty move. Come one guys, we are still in this!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW Lakers are getting a huge break from the refs tonight. WOW


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

KObe's starting to heat up...back to back 3's


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe is taking things personally! Just don't overdo it man, GO LAKERS! 4 point game


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Phil needs to take Kwame out the game, he is an idiot....


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Kwame with another fumble. This guy needs to retire.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm starting to believe that the Lakers would be better of playing 4 on 5 basketball. Kwame Brown is uterly useless.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Machine hits a big three!!!


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I tried not to say anything bad to discourage the team work. But.....oh my god, what was Kwame Brown doing on the court? It seems to me he was day dreaming over there, absolutely no contribution to the team whatsoever. He is injured, but that is not an excuse to not even try to block a shot, he didn't even jump.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

5 point game after Dice was T-ed up. I don't dare to think they can pull this off, but still one can hope. 10 turnovers is a lot for Kobe, but he had 7 in the first half, so I kind of expected "double figures" there...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm not trying to be negative, but this 4th quarter is going to be very tough...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Pistons shot 20% in the 3rd.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

farzadkavari said:


> I'm not trying to be negative, but this 4th quarter is going to be very tough...


Agreed. The Pistons are playing bordeline battery and assault defense.


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

they must to be kidding there now... thats impossible


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Rodne Stuckey and Arron Afflalo are having a career night. Jesus Christ some of the bums that go off on the Lakers... unbelievable.

Farmar for the lead!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Fish for 3! lakers up 2.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Farmar with the pass, Fish with the big three!!! GO LAKERS


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

This has turned out to be a good game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

monster block by Ronny!!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe is on Fire!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe is playing his brains out... this is unbelievable.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, Kobe with a HUGE triple double tonight 

Lets hope LA can pull this off.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Could not pick a better time to pass and not shoot!!! Bravo Kobe, bravo! I'm impressed.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW what a game....


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

damn, Ronny missed the free throw. Lakers up 2 with 17 seconds left.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Billups will get the ball, and pull off one of his imfamous pump fakes to try to draw the foul... don't fall for it Lakers!!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I bet detroit hits a 3.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

****


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Not fair.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Told ya.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Just like that...


Man this is one tough loss for Laker fans to swallow. They played an absolute great game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Game is over. Kobe will drive but I know no foul will be called


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, i tuned out to watch lost only to be perpetually fustrated with the c**k tease and we're caught up..


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I would love the win, but I'm proud of (some of it) the team anyway.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Kobe will miss guys. Wrap it up. Next game Toronto.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ouch


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Even Worst...Lamar with the AirBall!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

what the **** was that


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

damn it


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Kobe will miss guys. Wrap it up. Next game Toronto.


nope Lamar misses - not even close.

I know Kobe's is pissed


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow. That hurts. That would have been a nice win. Sigh....


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> what the **** was that


That was a 13 million dollar investment stinking it up.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

**** You Lamar Odom


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Why Lamar, He is P***y, Dam Dam Dam


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ouch... that's a tough one to swallow. With every top 10 team in the West winning right now, every lost counts...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This game will probably haunt Kobe. I can't believe what I just saw now.. the worst player tonight (not named Kwame) shot for the win. I'm in awe.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

This is not a good way to start the road trip.....


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

The One said:


> nope Lamar misses - not even close.
> 
> I know Kobe's is pissed



Check previous post. 


Lamar and Kwame needs to go.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom cost us this game first by leave Prince open for the 3 and then by throwing up an air ball when Kobe was open.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I couldn't see the game cuz im up at school in nor cal... but i was watchin the game cast and almost **** myself when i saw that odom took the shot.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

probably the most heart breaking loss this season for Kobe.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Not a good start to a long road trip. Why is Kobe missing freebies, lately in fourth qtr?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is going to stick in both Kobe and Odom's mind for awhile


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lamar is a scrub. Plain and simple he has a mental lapse,he allows himself to get sucked into the 3 and as a professional he can't make a wide open shot. 

We should have won this game too much mental meltdowns from him.

Rony chokes away a much needed free throw as well.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

The One said:


> This is going to stick in both Kobe and Odom's mind for awhile


Kobe yes. Odom, pffft.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Not a good start to a long road trip. Why is Kobe missing freebies, lately in fourth qtr?


what freebies are you talking about?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe was 13-15 from the line. Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The One said:


> what freebies are you talking about?



I think he was talking about the two missed free throws at the end of the Cleavland game and the one he missed toward the end of tonight's game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

In the game Kobe was outstanding, just outstanding. He played too many minutes but he was incredible.

Fisher and Kwame's defense on Billups and Rasheed was outstanding Rony was good as well. 

Vlad and Odom were terrible. Flat out terrible.

Odom also gave up the offensive rebound that lead to Prince's 3. 

Incredible.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The One said:


> what freebies are you talking about?


He missed couple of them in the fourth. Also, he missed two consecutive against Cavs on Sunday in the fourth qtr. I am not blaming him for the loss. The last shot should have gone to Kobe..whether he would made it or missed it..the situation was similar as of Sunday's game against Cavs. It just plainly shows in times of pressure, beside Kobe, there ain't no body on this team that would like to take the last shot.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Not a good start to a long road trip. Why is Kobe missing freebies, lately in fourth qtr?


He only missed one in the 4th quarter if I'm not mistaken. 13-15 overall...

I don't remember the last time I've been this upset/sad over a game not played by my hometown team in Slovenia. I just hope this doesn't effect Kobe in a bad way, considering he had an almost perfect game (not going to rip him for the tos too much) and still they couldn't pull out a W.

But I think that the loss also has a bright side to it; the Lakers stepped up after an abismal first half against a very tough team on the road. If that can count as a bright side.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> He missed couple of them in the fourth. Also, he missed two consecutive against Cavs on Sunday in the fourth qtr. I am not blaming him for the loss. The last shot should have gone to Kobe..whether he would made it or missed it..the situation was similar as of Sunday's game against Cavs. It just plainly shows in times of pressure, beside Kobe, there ain't no body on this team that would like to take the last shot.


I think alot of it is Phil Jackson's coaching at the end of games as well its the give Kobe the ball and get outta the way philosphy basically same when he had MJ.

He never seems to draw up a play that works.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I remember going to kb24.com and they were interviewing Kobe and Odom and Kobe was like, "Now when teams go to LA, not only do they have to worry about me, they have to worry about Odom. We're 24/7, whoo," or something to that extent. I can hardly imagine Kobe saying the same thing this year.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe goes for 82 tomorrow night.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I know somehow Charles Barkley is going to make this Kobe's fault with the 11 TOs and the shots Kobe took


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> Kobe goes for 82 tomorrow night.


Yeah, I hope he gets pissed as hell and takes it off on the Raptors again. I hope he doesn't go into a shell and starts to pass too much, because that got them nowhere today. Odom really needs to step up tomorrow to make up for his sorry performance today... 

I think I can't go to sleep yet, although it's 4:30 am already here.. I'm still to excited hehe.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

meh, double post


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow Kobe played 47 minutes!

"Kobe will be in a wheelchair" about time Bynum comes back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... That was a reallyed ****ed up ending. The mere fact that shot by Lamar was so far off, shows just how badly he has regressed this season. When people argue Lamar should be an allstar.. But he can't even draw iron in an open 15 footer.. That terrifies me... 

I know Kobe had a great game.. But to me how sad is it that tonights game was great for Kobe standards.. If it was Wade, or Lebron with 11 TO's, lots of people would be calling him out...

There is no excuse no matter what to turn the ball over that amount of times.. I know detroits defense is good.. But it's not so good your future HOF'er turns the ball over 11 times... At first I was tripping out, cause I thought he had a triple double. And I was like, wow this is going to be huge if they pull of a win.

Either way, I figured a total blow out. They played hard, and gave detroit worry. A win would have been huge... But what can you do. Hopefully we bounce back tomarrow.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

In all fairness to Odom. I think the Coaching staff deserves a big blame as well for constructing a poor diagram. 


This is very similar to that Cavaliers game where Luke Walton ended with the ball at a closing period.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> I know somehow Charles Barkley is going to make this Kobe's fault with the 11 TOs and the shots Kobe took


How are the 11 TO's not Kobes fault? I'm not saying Barkley isn't a hater, and stupidly critizing Kobe all the time.. But 11 TO's are HORRIBLE. There is no real excuse for them.. Unless you tell me Kobe was playing with broken fingers, and toughing it out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> In all fairness to Odom. I think the Coaching staff deserves a big blame as well for constructing a poor diagram.
> 
> 
> This is very similar to that Cavaliers game where Luke Walton ended with the ball at a closing period.


True. But I'm pretty sure the play was "Get the ball to Kobe".. Except everyone including detroit figured that one out. Phil needs to draw up some new final second plays, cause people know these ones inside and out at this point.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I know Kobe had a great game.. But to me how sad is it that tonights game was great for Kobe standards.. If it was Wade, or Lebron with 11 TO's, lots of people would be calling him out...
> 
> There is no excuse no matter what to turn the ball over that amount of times.. I know detroits defense is good.. But it's not so good your future HOF'er turns the ball over 11 times... At first I was tripping out, cause I thought he had a triple double. And I was like, wow this is going to be huge if they pull of a win..





CDRacingZX6R said:


> How are the 11 TO's not Kobes fault? I'm not saying Barkley isn't a hater, and stupidly critizing Kobe all the time.. But 11 TO's are HORRIBLE. There is no real excuse for them.. Unless you tell me Kobe was playing with broken fingers, and toughing it out.


No. I meant that he will blame the game on Kobe's turnovers. Those turnover by Bryant were all Forced turnovers mostly during passing when he did not want to force up a shot and none had effect during the last 3 minutes of the game so why are we bringing this up - you're just as bad as Charles Barkley


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> ...
> 
> I know Kobe had a great game.. But to me how sad is it that tonights game was great for Kobe standards.. If it was Wade, or Lebron with 11 TO's, lots of people would be calling him out...
> 
> There is no excuse no matter what to turn the ball over that amount of times.. I know detroits defense is good.. But it's not so good your future HOF'er turns the ball over 11 times... At first I was tripping out, cause I thought he had a triple double. And I was like, wow this is going to be huge if they pull of a win.


Overall from my observation. Most TO's were because the refs allowed Pistons player to play extremely aggressive on him. With Detroit's D, It got to a point where wow, arent you going to call a foul here?


And again majority of his TO's came from inadvertent and miscues passes from his teammates (mainly Kwame and Radmanovic) and unfortunately, once you touch the ball even for a split second before its taken away from you, TO counts on you.


I think Kobe did a good job protecting the ball in the second half around the same time he got hot. So blame shoud definitely not be on his shoulder.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, because he's right to some extent... 11 turnovers is bad no matter how we try to look at it.

But at the same time I don't remember anyone bashing LBJ for the 8 turnover game against Charlotte (although that came in a win) and I don't hear to much criticism towards Wade's average of 4,36 TO per game. 

Sure Kobe turned the ball over a lot, but 7 or 8 came in the first half. So the second half was played near perfection from his part and the TOs really aren't the reason the Lakers lost IMO.

now finally going to bed.. the adrenaline has worn off. It was a fun night, I don't recall I ever did these updates before hehe. Oh well, good night and I'll be cheering for the W tomorrow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> No. I meant that he will blame the game on Kobe's turnovers. Those turnover by Bryant were all Forced turnovers mostly during passing when he did not want to force up a shot and none had affect during the last 3 minutes of the game so why are we bringing this up - you're just as bad as Charles Barkley


I just watch the game through Purple and Gold glasses, not Kobe glasses. :biggrin:

Billups, Hamilton, Wallace, Price, Mcdyess combined only had 11 TO's...

Bad passes are bad passes. No one takes anything away from the Detroit defense.. But reality is 5 assists to 11 TO's is horrible. If we were playing the cavs, and it was Lebron with 11 TO's, many Laker fans (myself included)would say Lebron played terrible.

Just trying to keep the game fair a balanced.. Not always possible of course.. But shooting another sub 50 percent game, with 11 TO's, and only 5 assassits doesn't exactly scream MVP to me honestly. Especally when this team has gone down the toilet with the absense of wet behind the ears center.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Well, because he's right to some extent... 11 turnovers is bad no matter how we try to look at it.
> 
> But at the same time I don't remember anyone bashing LBJ for the 8 turnover game against Charlotte (although that came in a win) and I don't hear to much criticism towards Wade's average of 4,36 TO per game.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I'm not saying Kobe caused the loss tonight. Kobe was the only reason we had a chance to win. But a little better protection of the ball.. Some better shot choices, and better "passes" might have helped the outcome turn to Laker favor. Lamar sucked at the end. Well.. Maybe the entire game is a better way of saying that.. But 39 points or not.. I expect more from Kobe Bryant. Being a fan of someone doesn't mean you have to just love everything he does. I hate when Kobe *****es to the refs.. I hate when he turns it over.. I hate when he takes bad attempts like the Cavs game.. 

When all my friends are the Lebron fantics and I have to argue why Kobe is better everytime, it gets more and more challenging with each year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Overall from my observation. Most TO's were because the refs allowed Pistons player to play extremely aggressive on him. With Detroit's D, It got to a point where wow, arent you going to call a foul here?
> 
> .


For the record: This is always a factor playing Detroit. They are always tough, always play rough, and always get away with agression. Hasn't been any difference from the time they raped the Lakers in the finals, until now.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> For the record: This is always a factor playing Detroit. They are always tough, always play rough, and always get away with agression. Hasn't been any difference from the time they raped the Lakers in the finals, until now.


That is true. Detroit knows how to play Kobe very well. No wonder he stunk in the Finals against them.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> When *all my friends are the Lebron fantics* and I have to argue why Kobe is better everytime, it gets more and more challenging with each year.


ouch. Now I understand.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Kobe was pissed and I don't blame him this time. I prolly stick up for Lamar more than anyone; but c'mon man you gotta at least hit the rim.

BTW: great lineup at the end there, Phil!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> Kobe was pissed and I don't blame him this time. I prolly stick up for Lamar more than anyone; but c'mon man you gotta at least hit the rim.
> 
> BTW: great lineup at the end there, Phil!


Come on man.. The guy only missed it by a couple feet..:lol:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah. I'm not saying Kobe caused the loss tonight. Kobe was the only reason we had a chance to win. But a little better protection of the ball.. Some better shot choices, and better "passes" might have helped the outcome turn to Laker favor. Lamar sucked at the end. Well.. Maybe the entire game is a better way of saying that.. But 39 points or not.. I expect more from Kobe Bryant. Being a fan of someone doesn't mean you have to just love everything he does. I hate when Kobe *****es to the refs.. I hate when he turns it over.. I hate when he takes bad attempts like the Cavs game..
> 
> When all my friends are the Lebron fantics and I have to argue why Kobe is better everytime, it gets more and more challenging with each year.


Most of Kobe's to's were early in the game. By the 3rd quarter he was playing outstanding.

11 to's is a bad number but also a result of not having anyone who can operate on the low block.

Lebron has Big Z for all his faults he can get buckets on the block as well as Gooden ocassionally, Lamar,Kwame,and Turiaf aren't post players so everything Kobe does has to be off the pick and roll or slashing he's the offense at this point.

When we had Bynum the to's were way down and things were clicking.

Kobe locked down Rip and torched the Pistons he was complete tonight Lebron is rarely that good playing the total game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

My new sig is now officially unveiled. Honestly, the only bigger disappointment in recent seasons has been Kwame Brown.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

EHL said:


> My new sig is now officially unveiled. Honestly, the only bigger disappointment in recent seasons has been Kwame Brown.


Couldn't agree more. How can anybody with the sort of physical tools that Odom is blessed with have such a weak mindset? Shoulda traded him for Boozer.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> My new sig is now officially unveiled. Honestly, the only bigger disappointment in recent seasons has been Kwame Brown.


Gosh, Odom is even taking a **** in your picture.....look at his face:lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Couldn't agree more. How can anybody with the sort of physical tools that Odom is blessed with have such a weak mindset? Shoulda traded him for Boozer.


I'll trade him for anyone at this point, that is worthy of putting up decent numbers.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Eternal said:


> I'll trade him for anyone at this point, that is worthy of putting up decent numbers.


I always said bring Ron Artest


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

STARTERS MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Lamar Odom, PF 39 1-5 0-1 4-6 2 5 7 6 3 0 3 2 6 

What a hell is this??? Ugly ugly ugly ugly numbers big baby has a booboo, his knee hurts cuz he run into someone. trade his A$$ tired of his one game okay and 5 bad.
we need someone with hearth and ba!!s


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Odom and 1st round pick for Gerald Wallace


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I got back from school about an hour ago, and I recorded the game...I pretty much fast-forwarded to the 4th quarter...I'm in shock that we lost...how do we let them get 2 chances at 3-pointers at the end of the game? 

This ****ing sucks. I wish I wouldn't have watched.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> My new sig is now officially unveiled. Honestly, the only bigger disappointment in recent seasons has been Kwame Brown.


why all the Kwame hate, Laker fans just have this sick need to hate a player. Kwame has never been good as a Laker quite frankly. 

Odom is in a class by himself as a disappointment. He's has shown flashes of being brillant he has the skills and the relative confidence he just lacks basketball IQ,he's never quite figured out how to use his skills to become a very good player.

And now this season he's regressed significantly.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Kwame is up there because he has all the physical tools to be a 2-way impact double double every night, even if it's only 12/10/2. But he can't even do that. He can't even hit free throws without half a dozen air balls, which is how many he has air balled during his Laker career. That's right, six times. That sort of weak-minded ish and poor work ethic even LO cannot match. 

Kwame is far more of a disappointment IMO. LO is certainly a disappointment without question, just much less so. At least he's 13/10/3. Even if there isn't much impact there, there's still a lot more than Kwame has brought this season.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm a big fan of the pick & roll.
kwame and odom cant run the pick & roll.
therefore, i'm not a big fan of kwame and odom.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> My new sig is now officially unveiled. Honestly, the only bigger disappointment in recent seasons has been Kwame Brown.


:lol:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah. I'm not saying Kobe caused the loss tonight. Kobe was the only reason we had a chance to win. But a little better protection of the ball.. Some better shot choices, and better "passes" might have helped the outcome turn to Laker favor. Lamar sucked at the end. Well.. Maybe the entire game is a better way of saying that.. But 39 points or not.. I expect more from Kobe Bryant. Being a fan of someone doesn't mean you have to just love everything he does. I hate when Kobe *****es to the refs.. I hate when he turns it over.. I hate when he takes bad attempts like the Cavs game..
> 
> When all my friends are the Lebron fantics and I have to argue why Kobe is better everytime, it gets more and more challenging with each year.


I understand what you're getting at and I agree. Of course 11 turnovers is bad no matter how you look at it, but some consolation has to be that he didn't just dribble out the shotclock, throw the ball out of bounds or commit stupid charges. At least a couple of those came on a foul by the defender and some more when he was very physically double teamed. I haven't been paying much attention to the turnovers from the start, so I can't say for the whole game, but I think that one of the more unnecessary ones came at the end when Stuckey (or Afflalo) just poked the ball away from him. But, enough about the TOs, I hope they don't become a constant now since his previous career high in turnovers was set against San Antonio last week (9)... 20 turnovers in these two games and he's averaging 6 turnovers per game during the last 6 games. Yikes.

By the way, I'm also a Lakers fan first and have no problem criticising his poor plays (although he's my favourite player for over a decade now), I didn't mean to give an impression that I blindly love everything he does. I just honestly believe that these turnovers although being bad, were nowhere near the reason the Lakers lost. 

Here's to sucking it up today and winning against the Raps :cheers:.

peace


----------

